# Lake of the Woods



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Any reports from there? I am going in two weeks....

How R ice conditions?

What depth are people catching walleyes at?

Anything biting?

Thanks

Chuck Smith


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I was up at zipple bay feb 2,3. Didn't do great but seemed to do better than most. White with a litlle blue jigs. fished at no more then 12" off bottom. mostly 3-4" with shiners. bite was steady all day, nothing at nite. big fish was 24" walleye


----------

